# Rock The Democracy Smoke Out-9/26/09



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

*Rock The Democracy Smoke Out!*

Fire it Up , & Keep The Revolution Smokin!
Host:Kinky Friedman & BMTA
Type:Causes - Rally
Network:Global
Date:Saturday, September 26, 2009
Time:12:00am - 11:00pm
Location:Anywhere you like!
Street:In a city near you!
Email:[email protected]

*Description :*

We have teamed up with Kinky Friedman a great friend & smoking rights advocate.

Kinky informed us he will be holding a event called "Rock The Vote For Democracy" with 1000 bands in Texas on Saturday, Sept 26, 2009. He explained it would be a opportunity for people to speak out on matters that concern themselves & others.

We immediately asked if it would be possible to host & promote events where we speak out on behalf of cigar & pipe smoker's rights. Of course he agreed.

So here's the plan. 
1) Create a event anywhere you like and invite fellow smokers to the event.
2) Events must be held on Saturday, September 26, 2009!
3) Send us the event information by going to BMTA - Home and submitting event information. Our web techs will post your event information on every national calendar they can find.
4) Make sure you spread the word too.

Together this should be a great day of fellowship and another strike against those who wish to dampen our spirits about enjoying cigar & pipe tobaccos together.

Sincerely,
Gary Irvin
President 
Brick & Mortar Tobacconist Association
BMTA - Home


----------

